# Anyone ever used the Stihl MM55 mini-tiller?



## ky-homelite (Mar 1, 2007)

I know my last few questions haven't exactly related to chainsaws. However, they've been related to Stihl power equipment and this is by far the most knowledgeable group of chainsaw folks on the Internet. So again, I offer up a question with nothing at all to do with chainsaws. If I anger anyone with this post, I apologize. 

I'm looking to get my folks some sort of mini-tiller so they don't have to hoss their old Troybilt around anymore than necessary this spring. I've looked at some units in person and on the Internet. The Mantis looks cheap and flimsy to me. Honda makes a mini-tiller, but from what I've seen on the Internet they have transmission problems. Echo makes one as well, but I'm just not a fan of Echo equipment. 

According to the Stihl website, the MM55 has a "Homescaper" engine. How is this engine different than any of their other 2 strokes? Will this thing last a good while as say a properly serviced saw or brush cutter would? Or is this the equivalent of a homeowner type chainsaw that's only going to last so many hours? 

I guess what I'm looking for is opinions from people who have actually used these machines. If any of you fellows that work at these Stihl shops happen to read this, is the MM55 a good machine that will last, or is it a piece of equipment designed to last a couple of years and throw away? Are they easily serviced if broken and in need of repair?

I'm all ears to opinions and suggestions. If I've missed any brands of mini-tillers I should take a look at, put a link down for me to check out. 

Thanks, 
Jim


----------



## Just Mow (Mar 1, 2007)

ky-homelite said:


> I know my last few questions haven't exactly related to chainsaws. However, they've been related to Stihl power equipment and this is by far the most knowledgeable group of chainsaw folks on the Internet. So again, I offer up a question with nothing at all to do with chainsaws. If I anger anyone with this post, I apologize.
> 
> I'm looking to get my folks some sort of mini-tiller so they don't have to hoss their old Troybilt around anymore than necessary this spring. I've looked at some units in person and on the Internet. The Mantis looks cheap and flimsy to me. Honda makes a mini-tiller, but from what I've seen on the Internet they have transmission problems. Echo makes one as well, but I'm just not a fan of Echo equipment.
> 
> ...



Stop your searching. There is no other mini cultivator on the market that will do what the MM55 will do. The engine is a proven performer and is over 1hp output compared to the lesser engines on the other units that you inquired about it has more power. 
The frame is very sturdy and all of the wires are encased and out of the way of anything that could snag them unlike the other units mentioned.
It does not bounce around as much as the others due to the extra weight of the unit.
There really is no comparison.

Good luck and welcome.


----------



## SmokinDodge (Mar 2, 2007)

We've got one and love the heck out of it. We plant a 1,200 square foot garden every year and it gets used for three to four hours a week in full swing. We use it to get up tight to the plants and the Troy built Horse to do the rest. We've had it three years and haven't done a thing to it other than fuel and blow out the air cleaner.

I thought it was a damn toy when Mama brought it home, now I prefer to use it than any other tiller. My Dad borrows it for weeks at a time and I usually have to go and personally retrive it. It is impressive for what it looks like. Go run one is the best advice I can give.


----------



## ky-homelite (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks alot for the replies!! Dodge, your garden and theirs is about the same size, I believe theirs is closer to 1,500 square feet though. My dad is getting a little long in the tooth and is starting to have problems with his Horse model because of the size. It's the tank that Gardenway built, not the so-called Troybilt of today. 

I believe he'd really love the MM55 to buzz up and down between the rows instead of getting out there with a hoe weeding every few days. I personally own several pieces of Stihl equipment, as does my father....and we've always had good luck with them. I was hoping that the MM55 would be just as good and you two fellows have confirmed that it is. 

Many thanks to the both of you!!


----------



## Just Mow (Mar 2, 2007)

you are welcome


----------



## SmokinDodge (Mar 2, 2007)

No problem! I really don't know exactly what square footage the garden is but I know it will grow WAY more zucchini than two people could eat in a life time. People at work avoid me in the summer time. When Mama gets to plantin some times she forgets to stop! 

They have a couple attachments for the MM55, I'm thinking about getting the dethatcher.

Funny thing about the large tiller, I have the same one it sounds like. At least the tank part. I put a new B&S engine on it last spring and that baby will really go. Now for a set of wheel weights so I can keep the front end down :hmm3grin2orange: 

I'm really ready for spring now thinking about all this.

Best of luck!


----------



## Fish (Mar 2, 2007)

Where in Ky. are you?


----------



## Cut4fun (Mar 2, 2007)

We use the little Honda mini 4-stroke and are really happy with it.
Never had a problem with it in at least 5 years now and It is one of 3 tillers we have in use. Just trying to show other good mini tillers if you dont want the noise. our gardens are from 100'x60' and 90'x40'


----------



## Woodie (Mar 2, 2007)

ky-homelite said:


> The Mantis looks cheap and flimsy to me.



Absolutely, unequivocally incorrect. The Mantis sets the standard for mini-tillers, always has, always will, and there is no meaningful second place in that contest, either.

I've had mine for four years now; it defines indestructible. I have hard-pan clay where I live, and a tiller with the silly bolo tines will just sit there and bounce. Not so the Mantis. The tines are warranted for life, they're that good. You break it, they bought it. But it's easy for them to make that guarranty, cause you can't break 'em. Not without a plasma cutter, that is.

Mine has the Honda 4-stroke on it. It has never failed to start, ever, by the second pull. Hot, cold, no matter. Plenty of power to spare, too. 

If you want a cultivator, get a cultivator. Don't get a weed whacker with tines. You need TWO handlebars, set up in parallel with the tines, for a cultivator to do any real work. An in-line weed whacker handle set-up won't let you work right in a garden...it's not built to do that.

Don't screw-up here...get the Mantis!


----------



## michael j (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm a Mantis fan also. Mine's a 2 stroke and it rocks. I've had it for about 5 years now and no problems. I too have hard clay and it eats it. The edger blade you get with it works good too. It takes the same mix and plug as the rest of my stuff.


Mike


----------



## jhellwig (Mar 2, 2007)

wood_newbie said:


> Absolutely, unequivocally incorrect. The Mantis sets the standard for mini-tillers, always has, always will, and there is no meaningful second place in that contest, either.
> 
> I've had mine for four years now; it defines indestructible. I have hard-pan clay where I live, and a tiller with the silly bolo tines will just sit there and bounce. Not so the Mantis. The tines are warranted for life, they're that good. You break it, they bought it. But it's easy for them to make that guarranty, cause you can't break 'em. Not without a plasma cutter, that is.
> 
> ...




The stihl one that they are talking about has the handle bar set up and a chunk of cast aluminum as a back bone. If you have ever seen one in person it makes any of the other ones look like kiddies toys.


----------



## Woodie (Mar 2, 2007)

jhellwig said:


> The stihl one that they are talking about has the handle bar set up and a chunk of cast aluminum as a back bone. If you have ever seen one in person it makes any of the other ones look like kiddies toys.



I have seen one in person, and I have used one in person.

And no offense, but it is a kiddie toy compared to the Mantis. Consumer-grade engine, overly-long drive shaft, and the engine is in the wrong place in relation to the tines themselves. The Mantis is a dedicated tiller--it's (commercial-grade) engine is coupled via a very short shaft to the transmission, and it is vertical to the tines in operation. The weight is therefore exactly where it ought to be. The Stihl, being a converted weed-whacker, puts more of the weight on the handlebars, so it bounces far more. Ever wonder why Stihl sells an optional weight kit to go with theirs? 

Look, it's not a bad tool FOR WHAT IT IS, which is a combination weed-whacker/cultivator. 

Truth be told, I'm looking at their 110 Kombi unit in order to run a weed whacker and stick edger, so I'm not a Stihl basher.

But if I'm looking for a cultivator, in order of preference, it would be:

1. Mantis
2. Mantis which has been run over by a combine
3. Other manufacturers' offers

You're talking about the Gold Standard when you're talking about Mantis. Anything else is just an imitator.


----------



## SmokinDodge (Mar 2, 2007)

wood_newbie said:


> I have seen one in person, and I have used one in person.



Maybe a Kombi, but if it was a MM55 you wouldn't say it had a long drive shaft.




wood_newbie said:


> And no offense, but it is a kiddie toy compared to the Mantis. Consumer-grade engine, overly-long drive shaft, and the engine is in the wrong place in relation to the tines themselves. The Stihl, being a converted weed-whacker, puts more of the weight on the handlebars, so it bounces far more. Ever wonder why Stihl sells an optional weight kit to go with theirs?
> 
> Look, it's not a bad tool FOR WHAT IT IS, which is a combination weed-whacker/cultivator.
> 
> Truth be told, I'm looking at their 110 Kombi unit in order to run a weed whacker and stick edger, so I'm not a Stihl basher.



Just to be clear






How long is that drive shaft?


----------



## Uwharrie (Mar 2, 2007)

The Stihl MM55 Mini Tiller has proven to be a good unit for us, I had reservations in the beginning because we were ( I said were, NO LONGER ) selling Mantis branded mini tillers with the Echo engine. Only after much pushing did our rep get us to buy some. I hung them on the wall like trophies and when people asked I knew nothing to tell them so I didn't sell any. Then about a year later we had sold some to Stihl die hards who just literally brought them to the counter. My rep came in and said, you know what you need is some wheels on those things and boy was he right. We started putting them on the floor with wheels on them and WOW they started selling like hotcakes. Those have to be the nicest wheel setup any mini tiller company has ever offered. The wheels are far enough apart and *Large* enough to be able to roll the tiller to your garden and them easily adjusted up so you can let them balance the tiller. I know some think the power-plant is not up to par with the mantis but I have had zero failures. In fact we just got 10 in today. 

Now to give some credit to Mantis, as they have a good unit. We sell the RedMax tiller that is a Mantis manufactured tiller with the RedMax Commercial engine.( no contest is quality, *RedMax* wins with a five year engine warranty) The only difference is the tines which are still manufactured by Mantis but looks different than the Mantis. 

Our Retail Store is Located in Randolph County of North Carolina, I mention that because it's the only place I've ever seen rocks grow. We have a soil mixture of 40% white flints and 60% clay with topsoil. These mini tillers do a great job, it almost amazing really what they can do. 

Another brand we are looking to sell is the Atom. I mention this but I'm not 100% we will sell them, as we are awaiting a demo to test and send through our service dept to get checked. It's an Australian product, a little pricey but it merits the price with ball bearings throughout the drive system ( 7 total in gear box). Here's a link just click the video to see in action. http://www.amickssuperstore.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=Amicks+Atom+R4+Mini+Tiller

Happy tilling, Tony


----------



## Woodie (Mar 2, 2007)

SmokinDodge said:


> Maybe a Kombi, but if it was a MM55 you wouldn't say it had a long drive shaft.
> 
> Just to be clear
> 
> How long is that drive shaft?



Just to be clear, roughly two to threee times longer than this one:


----------



## Woodie (Mar 2, 2007)

SmokinDodge said:


> How long is that drive shaft?





wood_newbie said:


> Just to be clear, roughly two to threee times longer than this one:



Just to be clear.

Look, the guy already said his parents appreciate good equipment...they have an OLD Troybilt. (Emphasis mine...he's obviously not talking about the new MTD crap with the Troybilt name on it.

If they popped the extra $ it took to buy a Troybilt, back when they were Troybilt, do you really think they'd be happy with a "Homescaper" product? 

Get a real cultivator, Homelite. THEY'LL be glad you did!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Mar 2, 2007)

Just buy the best, a Stihl!opcorn:


----------



## Just Mow (Mar 2, 2007)

wood_newbie said:


> Just to be clear, roughly two to threee times longer than this one:



Boy that looks like a real sturdy piece of crap. Cheap tricycle frame with reinforced plates at the bottom to correct the cracking problem from ago. Those wires sure look nice hanging there all loose and everything. Can't wait to have them fall out of the cheap toggle switch as they always do. Where can I add the weight to keep it in the ground where it should be instead of bouncing all around as it does and dont let me forget that I have to start it upright so it can walk away from me.


----------



## Cam501 (Mar 3, 2007)

wood_newbie said:


> Just to be clear.
> 
> Look, the guy already said his parents appreciate good equipment...they have an OLD Troybilt. (Emphasis mine...he's obviously not talking about the new MTD crap with the Troybilt name on it.
> 
> ...



AMEN to the original Garden Way built Troy Bilt equipment (we were a Troy Bilt dealer before they went bankrupt) MTD has RUINED the name, though a lot of people don't realize it. When they started painting cheap MTD crap red and then selling it for more just for the TB name that's when it all went to hell. Getting back on topic to the mini tillers, is there ANY mini tiller that's commercial grade? To the best of my knowledge all of the mini tillers are marketed to the HOMEOWNER, not the professional gardener or landscaper. We a dealer for the Stihl, Honda, and Mantis mini tillers and I really don't think one is that much better than the other. They all have their good points and bad points. Just buy whatever you're most comfortable with


----------



## Woodie (Mar 3, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Boy that looks like a real sturdy piece of crap. Cheap tricycle frame with reinforced plates at the bottom to correct the cracking problem from ago. Those wires sure look nice hanging there all loose and everything. Can't wait to have them fall out of the cheap toggle switch as they always do. Where can I add the weight to keep it in the ground where it should be instead of bouncing all around as it does and dont let me forget that I have to start it upright so it can walk away from me.



Don't be another Stihl Chearleader, Mow. I'm a Jonsered fan, but I recognize when Jonsered makes a sub-professional product, and they sure do. Why is it so many people seem to derive their identity from the Stihl logo? "If it's Stihl, then it just absolutely HAS to be a great product."

Fact of the matter is, Stihl makes a lot of homeowner crap now. Fess up...you know I'm right. So does Husky, so does Jred, so does every other mfg out there. By Stihl's own admission, this is "occasional user" goods. 

I bet, if we brought a mechanical engineer in here, he/she'd show you the basic flaws in the Stihl. Number one, and there's no getting around this, and you know I'm right, so dont' fight it...the engine's in the wrong place. On a cultivator, you want the engine DIRECTLY above the tines WHEN THE UNIT IS IN OPERATING POSITION. Any other position, by definition, is shifting weight away from where it belongs. 

Secondly, you want the weight of the engine as close to the tines as possible, given a reasonable distance to keep the engine out of harm's way. You do that to give the cultivator better balance. Simple physics there, Mow. And you know I'm right.

Every other decidated cultivator on the market has just such an arrangement. Except the homeowner-grade Stihl. Why, you say? Oh, I gotcha there...because IT'S NOT A DEDICATED CULTIVATOR. This bears repeating, so I will: BECAUSE IT'S NOT A DEDICATED CULTIVATOR!!

Let's say I want a limbing saw. Now, I can get a 110 Kombi with a pole saw, right? Now that'll cut limbs. Sure will. Hell, it'll cut 'em a lot further off the ground than a regular chainsaw will. What? What's that you say? You say that's foolish because a pole saw wasn't meant to be a limbing saw? Well hell...I can just hold it in an awkward position, and it WILL cut through the limbs, right? Of course it will, and since it's a STIHL, well then it's the best tool in the shed!

Fact is, the analogy holds. The 55 is a homeowner-grade weed whacker converted to a cultivator. It's not the best tool for the job. If you want a cultivator, then buy one. Buy a dedicated cultivator. The 55 is the pole saw of cultivators.

p.s. I've owned my Mantis for several years now, use it twice a week seven months of the year to do things I shouldn't ask it to do. And no wires have ever come loose. Of course, they're not hanging loose to start with, so I can't say I know what you're talking about.

p.p.s. "I have to start it upright so it can walk away from me." Huh? I don't know if you've ever run a cultivator (sorry, a DEDICATED cultivator) before, but the tines don't engage until you get on the throttle and the clutch disengages. And you don't throttle the Mantis to get it started, so what in the Sam Hill Hell are you talking about here, Mow?


----------



## Woodie (Mar 3, 2007)

Cam501 said:


> AMEN to the original Garden Way built Troy Bilt equipment (we were a Troy Bilt dealer before they went bankrupt) MTD has RUINED the name, though a lot of people don't realize it. When they started painting cheap MTD crap red and then selling it for more just for the TB name that's when it all went to hell.



You're not kiddin' there. I remember when the Troybilt name meant something too. I was away from gardening for a while, came back to it, and started noticing Troybilt stuff at Home Despot. Couldn't believe it...not Home Despot!! Then I found out what happened...it wasn't Troybilt after all. Sad. And what's even worse is the blood-suckin-bastards at MTD canned all the parts for the real Troybilts.


----------



## Cam501 (Mar 3, 2007)

wood_newbie said:


> You're not kiddin' there. I remember when the Troybilt name meant something too. I was away from gardening for a while, came back to it, and started noticing Troybilt stuff at Home Despot. Couldn't believe it...not Home Despot!! Then I found out what happened...it wasn't Troybilt after all. Sad. And what's even worse is the blood-suckin-bastards at MTD canned all the parts for the real Troybilts.



yah no kidding. they told us to maintain access to any parts(those that were not discontinued by mtd) we had to pick up at least one if not two of their lines. what a joke, the only mtd line worth having is cub cadet. and someone else already has it in our area.


----------



## SmokinDodge (Mar 3, 2007)

I guess there should be one more post from a "cheerleader" here



wood_newbie said:


> Just to be clear, roughly two to threee times longer than this one:



Your absolutely right, the four inch shaft on the Stihl is twice as long as the two inch on the Mantis.



wood_newbie said:


> Don't be another Stihl Chearleader, Mow. I'm a Jonsered fan, but I recognize when Jonsered makes a sub-professional product, and they sure do. Why is it so many people seem to derive their identity from the Stihl logo? "If it's Stihl, then it just absolutely HAS to be a great product."
> 
> Fact of the matter is, Stihl makes a lot of homeowner crap now. Fess up...you know I'm right. So does Husky, so does Jred, so does every other mfg out there. By Stihl's own admission, this is "occasional user" goods.
> 
> ...



Who whizzed in your Wheaties this morning?

I'm not going to get in a contest with you here, the fella asked for people who have ran the MM55 and what they thought. Mow and I presented our opinions just as you did. Cool beans everybody's got a favorite. Best advice of the day, run both of em and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## saxman (Mar 3, 2007)

I want to say a few words over the passing of a great company and a great product: the Troy bilt tiller. I am saddened over the fall of this once great name into the clutches of MTD. I purchased a used HORSE 7HP tiller in 1986 and traded it on a brand new 8HP HORSE with the Kohler engine in 1992. I still have it and keep it washed and waxed because it will have to last me the rest of my life since there are no alternatives out there that I know of. It is a shame that the once great Troy bilt name means nothing anymore.


----------



## Woodie (Mar 3, 2007)

SmokinDodge said:


> I guess there should be one more post from a "cheerleader" here
> 
> Your absolutely right, the four inch shaft on the Stihl is twice as long as the two inch on the Mantis.
> 
> ...



I love it...here's a couple shots atcha, but "I don't want to get in a contest with you."

Okay, then here's a thought, Sparky: Don't.


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 3, 2007)

Cam501 said:


> yah no kidding. they told us to maintain access to any parts(those that were not discontinued by mtd) we had to pick up at least one if not two of their lines. what a joke, the only mtd line worth having is cub cadet. and someone else already has it in our area.




Too true.

BTW-The Cub Cadet line was MUCH better when IHC still had it! Of course, I'm a kook, and a fan of International Harvester Corporation!


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 3, 2007)

wood_newbie said:


> Just to be clear, roughly two to threee times longer than this one:



Awwwwwwwww now lets not be fussing over the length of our shafts now,LOLOL


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 3, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Awwwwwwwww now lets not be fussing over the length of our shafts now,LOLOL





I think Woody likes being short shafted........:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 



.


----------



## Woodie (Mar 3, 2007)

04ultra said:


> I think Woody likes being short shafted........:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



  I gotta admit...that one was good...


----------



## Woodie (Mar 3, 2007)

Eccentric said:


> Too true.
> 
> BTW-The Cub Cadet line was MUCH better when IHC still had it! Of course, I'm a kook, and a fan of International Harvester Corporation!



I'm not sure being a fan of Harvester makes you a kook...as I recall the Scout was a damn fine vehicle!


----------



## eyolf (Mar 3, 2007)

Kentuck' 

Can you arrange a demo of each machine available in your area?
I think that would be the telling act.

I'm a Jonsered fan, but...
I went with the Stihl. The Jonsered dealer had Echo (but not in stock), Honda and Mantis, but steered me away from the Mantis without really sharing why. The Stihl shop has Mantis, Husky, and Stihl, and they also steered me away from Mantis, but there I gleaned that there had been some issues that Mantis didn't want to acknowledge or make right. That could certainly be a regional thing with a sales rep unwilling to work very hard on a line that is less profitable than others he handles. I don't know who handles Mantis here, or how their distribution system works...they might be factory-to dealer direct; don't they still sell from magazine ads, too?


What I got from that was if two dealers within 10 miles of each other were unhappy with the same line, I should look at other marques. I liked the Stihl better than the Honda...it just was more comfy to use, and my wife can start it first pull every time. That last was the biggest selling point, as it was imperative that she be able to use it without trouble.

As regards the wheel thingy, the Stihl hasn't been a problem for us to carry, but I can see where older folks with bad backs or arthritis or something would appreciate the wheels.

Since any of the models around will probably serve, it would best to try one...see which you like better. And then weight your decision by which dealer you like best.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Mar 3, 2007)

saxman said:


> I want to say a few words over the passing of a great company and a great product: the Troy bilt tiller. I am saddened over the fall of this once great name into the clutches of MTD. I purchased a used HORSE 7HP tiller in 1986 and traded it on a brand new 8HP HORSE with the Kohler engine in 1992. I still have it and keep it washed and waxed because it will have to last me the rest of my life since there are no alternatives out there that I know of. It is a shame that the once great Troy bilt name means nothing anymore.



I have a Troy Built, walked by them at the store two days ago
and noticed *No name on the engine at all* I guess it's
some kind off brand knock off engine


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 3, 2007)

wood_newbie said:


> I'm not sure being a fan of Harvester makes you a kook...as I recall the Scout was a damn fine vehicle!



Thanks. I appreciate that. Whether my co-workers, friends, inlaws, parents, etc. agree with you is another thing altoghether! My wife about fell off her chair when I showed her a Craigslist listing of a Loadstar (M/D Truck suitable for haling lots firewood, parts, equipment, etc.) I was thinking about buying. That was too much even for her understanding nature!

The Scout was/is a damn fine vehicle. That's why I have four (two runners and two parts rigs). Then there's the '71 4X4 1210 Travelette (3/4 Ton four door pickup), plus all the parts that I've accumulated. Add in the old chainsaws, engines, and all my other unfinished projects...

Now the Kook thing becomes clear! :jester:


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 3, 2007)

Trigger-Time said:


> I have a Troy Built, walked by them at the store two days ago
> and noticed *No name on the engine at all* I guess it's
> some kind off brand knock off engine



It could be made by anyone. Since it doesn't have a name on it then I'd wager it's manufactured by Generac or Techumseh, as both of them have/will sell their engines to companies (such as Sears/Craftsman) that will rebrand them without requiring their own name stay on the engine somewhere. B/S, Robin, Subaru, and most others seem to require their name to remain on their engines. If you look at a Craftsman mower that's B/S powered you'll see at least a small B/S decal on it. I've been away from the power equipment industry for a while now though. 

The Chinese make what looks like a knockoff of a Generac OHV engine. You'll see these engines on Harbor Freight and auto parts chain store generators and other power equipment. Hopefully MTD hasn't stooped that low. They haven't with their other lines...


----------



## Uwharrie (Mar 3, 2007)

MTD, China's Zongshen Power may buy Zongshen General for 300 million Yuan
September 05: Shenzhen-based Zongshen Power Machinery, a motorcycle maker, may tie up with US-based MTD Products to buy Chongqing Zongshen General Power Machine, an engine-making affiliate, for almost 300 million Yuan. The deal could be finalized by the end of this year.

This was last year's news. No sure of the outcome but it was in the works. MTD currently has ties with China for production of transmissions (some models, 2000 series shaft drive cast iron rear end and cast iron rear end in 5000 series)) and parts.


----------



## jhellwig (Mar 3, 2007)

The yard man(mtd junk now) they sell at walmart now have motors on them that are not briggs or tecumsa(sp?). 

As far as any of those tiller being ment as homeowner products, I have never seen them marketed to anyone but homeowners. THEY ARE ALL GLORIFIED WEED WHACHERS WITH TINES ON THE FREAKING THINGS.  

What was this thread about anyways?


----------



## Just Mow (Mar 3, 2007)

wood_newbie said:


> Don't be another Stihl Chearleader, Mow. I'm a Jonsered fan, but I recognize when Jonsered makes a sub-professional product, and they sure do. Why is it so many people seem to derive their identity from the Stihl logo? "If it's Stihl, then it just absolutely HAS to be a great product."
> 
> Fact of the matter is, Stihl makes a lot of homeowner crap now. Fess up...you know I'm right. So does Husky, so does Jred, so does every other mfg out there. By Stihl's own admission, this is "occasional user" goods.
> 
> ...



It has nothing to do with being a Stihl junkie and brand loyalty. I have run the Mantis, the Echo unit and the Honda unit alongside the MM55 and for a mini cultivator it performed so much better than the others. Who cares where the engine is mounted as long as it does the job. And apparently you have never talked to a landscaper who owns one of these units which they bought to replace the Mantis and they will buy again if need be. *Grow up and get off **your Stihl bashing and just answer the mans question. Apparently you do not own one ,therefore you do not qualify.* :censored:


----------



## Woodie (Mar 3, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> It has nothing to do with being a Stihl junkie and brand loyalty. I have run the Mantis, the Echo unit and the Honda unit alongside the MM55 and for a mini cultivator it performed so much better than the others. Who cares where the engine is mounted as long as it does the job. And apparently you have never talked to a landscaper who owns one of these units which they bought to replace the Mantis and they will buy again if need be. *Grow up and get off **your Stihl bashing and just answer the mans question. Apparently you do not own one ,therefore you do not qualify.*


*

Mow, your signature, your avatar, and everything about you tells us everything we need to know about brand loyalty. If it ain't Stihl, it ain't anything, huh Mow? :hmm3grin2orange: 

And what part of my post where I said I was seriously considering buying a 110 Kombi did you miss? Stihl bashing? I don't think so. I may end up owning one very shortly. The fact of the matter is I think Stihl makes some excellent equipment. I'm just mature enough to know that there are other manufacturers out there, and every single product Stihl makes is not "best in class." 

I've run the Stihl, the Honda, and the Mantis, but not the echo. The Honda won't cut it in clay, and the Mantis had it all over the Stihl. 

If someone else thinks another manufacturer's product happens to be better than Stihl's offering, and says as much, it doesn't make you less of a man, Mow. Relax.*


----------



## Just Mow (Mar 3, 2007)

wood_newbie said:


> Mow, your signature, your avatar, and everything about you tells us everything we need to know about brand loyalty. If it ain't Stihl, it ain't anything, huh Mow? :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> And what part of my post where I said I was seriously considering buying a 110 Kombi did you miss? Stihl bashing? I don't think so. I may end up owning one very shortly. The fact of the matter is I think Stihl makes some excellent equipment. I'm just _mature_ enough to know that there are other manufacturers out there, and every single product Stihl makes is not "best in class."
> 
> ...


If you are looking at the KM110 check out the KM90 before you buy. Not much difference in power but you will save some money which you can use towards an attachment. 


PS. The MM55 Stihl kicks the Mantis's a$$


----------



## ky-homelite (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm leaning toward the MM55. I stopped in at the Stihl shop today and talked with a fellar that works there. They also sell the Mantis and the Echo unit. He also told me to steer clear of the Mantis. So I'm thinking along the lines of Eyolf, something must be up with the product but he didn't drop any reasons why I should steer clear of it. The shop didn't have any Echo units in stock (again, I'm not a fan of Echo equipment anyways) but did have a MM55 that I actually put my hands on. I like it, I don't know what else to say. I understand that it's considered an occasional use piece of equipment, but come on...aside from professional landscapers, who will use a machine like this day in and day out? If you're worried about the weight of the engine being exactly over the tines so you get a little deeper dig in the ground with a machine this small, then you need a bigger tiller to begin with. I'm just looking for a decent alternative to my folks having to hoe up weeds between the rows and use the Troybily anymore than necessary, and I believe I've found that in the MM55. Thanks again everyone for your opinions and insight.


----------



## Woodie (Mar 3, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> If you are looking at the KM110 check out the KM90 before you buy. Not much difference in power but you will save some money which you can use towards an attachment.
> 
> 
> PS. The MM55 Stihl kicks the Mantis's a$$




Nah...I like the additional metal on the 110 better...feels more solid!


----------



## Just Mow (Mar 3, 2007)

wood_newbie said:


> Nah...I like the additional metal on the 110 better...feels more solid!



Have you looked at the Km130. 40% more power.


----------



## Woodie (Mar 3, 2007)

ky-homelite said:


> He also told me to steer clear of the Mantis. So I'm thinking along the lines of Eyolf, something must be up with the product but he didn't drop any reasons why I should steer clear of it.



I have nothing to back this up...other than a serious suspicion, but here's my theory: (Pausing to put on Oliver Stone costume...)

I have a feeling Mantis is going through the same kind of issues Husky is with their dealers. Mantis is competing with their dealers directly by selling factory-direct mail order to customers. And to make matters worse for the dealers, if you do buy directly from the factory, they give you a one-year no-questions-asked guarantee. You don't like it, you send it back, you get 100% of your $ back. 

I have no idea what brain surgeon thought up such a deal, but I find it curious that dealers stock them at all given the set-up. However, _someone_ must be buying them, or they wouldn't stock them at all. The Mantis _product_ has a stellar reputation, and my guess is that, if someone walks in and just won't be talked into a more profitable (non-Mantis) deal for the dealer, then they have a Mantis available to sell.

Taking my Oliver Stone costume off now...it's starting to itch.

Any dealers out there who stock Mantis have any insight here? I just find it curious that three people walked into three *** dealers and got steered away from a Mantis for no stated reason.


----------



## Woodie (Mar 3, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Have you looked at the Km130. 40% more power.



One of the major selling points for the Stihl Kombi is that they are the only mfg that I have seen which stocks a NYLON BRISTLE sweeper. All the others, including Stihl, carry the rubber sweeper, but Stihl alone (I think) carries the bristle brush. 

Any thoughts on the effectiveness of one versus the other? I mainly want a sweeper to scrape away packed-on footprints and snow-blower tire tracks in ice and snow.


----------



## Just Mow (Mar 3, 2007)

wood_newbie said:


> One of the major selling points for the Stihl Kombi is that they are the only mfg that I have seen which stocks a NYLON BRISTLE sweeper. All the others, including Stihl, carry the rubber sweeper, but Stihl alone (I think) carries the bristle brush.
> 
> Any thoughts on the effectiveness of one versus the other? I mainly want a sweeper to scrape away packed-on footprints and snow-blower tire tracks in ice and snow.



I have used the brush on the MM55 and it works great. We also have many Horse ranchs using it with the gear box turned around and the bristle brush on it to clean out stalls. I have not tried it on the Kombi yet. I have used the rubber sweeper and it cleaned up mud pretty well but I think (JMO) that the bristle brush would work better for what you are wanting to do with it.


----------



## Woodie (Mar 3, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> I have used the brush on the MM55 and it works great. We also have many Horse ranchs using it with the gear box turned around and the bristle brush on it to clean out stalls. I have not tried it on the Kombi yet. I have used the rubber sweeper and it cleaned up mud pretty well but I think (JMO) that the bristle brush would work better for what you are wanting to do with it.



That's what I'm thinkin' too. 

I could also dump a bunch of salt on the concrete, but that has a tendency to cause problems with the concrete after awhile, especially if it's not well-poured or in good shape to start with. Not to mention what that salt does to the surrounding landscape...

Plus hell I just like the idea of turning a manual tool like a broom into a gasoline powered ROTARY BROOM!!! Like THALL says, WEDOGGY!! :rockn: :rockn:


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 4, 2007)

wood_newbie said:


> I have nothing to back this up...other than a serious suspicion, but here's my theory: (Pausing to put on Oliver Stone costume...)
> 
> ...Taking my Oliver Stone costume off now...it's starting to itch.




   


Now I don't care who you are, that's funny!!! 

FYI- I already look enough like Larry the Cable Guy that I don't need a costume.


----------



## Cam501 (Mar 4, 2007)

wood_newbie said:


> I have nothing to back this up...other than a serious suspicion, but here's my theory: (Pausing to put on Oliver Stone costume...)
> 
> I have a feeling Mantis is going through the same kind of issues Husky is with their dealers. Mantis is competing with their dealers directly by selling factory-direct mail order to customers. And to make matters worse for the dealers, if you do buy directly from the factory, they give you a one-year no-questions-asked guarantee. You don't like it, you send it back, you get 100% of your $ back.
> 
> ...



We sell the mantis but don't stock it these days....NOT BECAUSE IT'S A BAD UNIT thouhg, but more cause we don't get good terms from the distributor


----------



## blackoak (Mar 4, 2007)

In my lawn install business I use the Mantis with the two cycle Echo engine. I use them to till the ground next to the walks, driveways and up next to the foundations of the homes. In them areas it is very poor dirt with left over chunks of concrete and rocks. They amaze me in what punishment they will take. If you are goiing to use one to just till a garden a couple time a year they should last forever. You can get it with a Honda 4 stroke engine, or even with an elecrtic motor. I now have four of the two cycle units. I have many times filled one up with gas and ran it wide open without ever letting up on it untill it was empty and did it again. I can not say anything bad about the ones I own and use. I have completly worn out several sets of tines and have never had any problems with the motors or gear boxes, but I am hard on the tines. They will take plenty of abuse and keep on going. I alway clean the air filter every time I fill up and run MX-2T Mobil synthetic at 40:1 
The Echo tiller is that same thing as a Mantis except the Mantis is red. You will not be dissapointed with a Mantis.


----------



## Just Mow (Mar 4, 2007)

The MM55 eats the Mantis for lunch. The Mantis is an old has been.:deadhorse:


----------



## Woodie (Mar 4, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> The MM55 eats the Mantis for lunch. The Mantis is an old has been.:deadhorse:




Don't make me come down there, Mow!!


----------



## Mike8149 (Mar 4, 2007)

I have a 12 yr. old Mantis and it's a great machine but it has always been hard to start. It takes 10 to 15 pulls to get it going. My wife cannot get it running from a cold start, never could. Does anyone have any ideas on how to correct the problem?


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 4, 2007)

Mike8149 said:


> I have a 12 yr. old Mantis and it's a great machine but it has always been hard to start. It takes 10 to 15 pulls to get it going. My wife cannot get it running from a cold start, never could. Does anyone have any ideas on how to correct the problem?




It has always been that cold blooded? Is the low speed needle set correctly? Is the fuel line in good shape? Make sure you don't leave old gas in it. Also the carb could well use a rebuild by now.



Does it have a carb purge bulb? The new ones do, but I can't remember if a 12 year old unit would. If it does have one then you should replace it because they get old and crack, letting air into the carb and keeping the purge bulb from propperly doing its job. A leaking bulb can cause erratic running and make it impossible to propperly tune the engine.

A couple of pushes on the bulb clears the air outa the pump chamber of the carb. Otherwise you have to pull several times for the pump chamber to purge itself and fill with fuel.


----------



## Just Mow (Mar 4, 2007)

Mike8149 said:


> I have a 12 yr. old Mantis and it's a great machine but it has always been hard to start. It takes 10 to 15 pulls to get it going. My wife cannot get it running from a cold start, never could. Does anyone have any ideas on how to correct the problem?



Yeah, buy the Stihl MM55.
Problems solvedopcorn:


----------



## Just Mow (Mar 4, 2007)

wood_newbie said:


> Don't make me come down there, Mow!!



Bring your Mantis when you do.
My yard boss is hungry


----------



## Woodie (Mar 4, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Bring your Mantis when you do.
> My yard boss is hungry



You sure you're not confusing hunger with shame, Mow?  :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Just Mow (Mar 4, 2007)

wood_newbie said:


> You sure you're not confusing hunger with shame, Mow?  :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



The only thing that I am ashamed of is the fact that you cannot come to the realization that the Mantis is an old has been and the yard boss is the wave of the future for the mini tiller. I thought you were smarter than that. Quit living in the past and wake up man.
Do not make me go THALL on you.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## yungman (Mar 31, 2008)

I just bought a Mantis with Honda engine. I bought the dethatch and aerator tines also. I think the dealers don't want to sell Mantis because Mantis offer an iresistalbe deal if buy direct from them. I order direct from Mantis. I choose Mantis over Honda FG110 because the gear ratio of Mantis is 42:1 vs 35:1 of Honda. The tine should spin slower and I think it would be better for dethatching and easier on the engine.

I choose Mantis over Stihl Yard Boss because I can't get over the HomeScraper engine. If Stihl would have put the FS80 engine, I would have no reservation buying it. Stihl have the nylon brush I really like. Why Stihl put a homeowner engine on the Yard Boss is beyond me. It is the same engine that is on the trimmer that is selling for $150 in the dealer.

I bought the one with Honda engine anyway. 


Anyone use the dethatcher tine on the Mantis?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 31, 2008)

You are so easily self-confused and self-mislead by the stihl marketing... but.... 

it IS basically the same as the FS80 motor... 

Oh well..

It took you THIS long to make a decision? lolololol


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Mar 31, 2008)

yungman said:


> I just bought a Mantis with Honda engine. I bought the dethatch and aerator tines also. I think the dealers don't want to sell Mantis because Mantis offer an iresistalbe deal if buy direct from them. I order direct from Mantis. I choose Mantis over Honda FG110 because the gear ratio of Mantis is 42:1 vs 35:1 of Honda. The tine should spin slower and I think it would be better for dethatching and easier on the engine.
> 
> I choose Mantis over Stihl Yard Boss because I can't get over the HomeScraper engine. If Stihl would have put the FS80 engine, I would have no reservation buying it. Stihl have the nylon brush I really like. Why Stihl put a homeowner engine on the Yard Boss is beyond me. It is the same engine that is on the trimmer that is selling for $150 in the dealer.
> 
> ...



You get a 2 year warranty with the MM55 plus a butt load of avaliable attachments. If they didn't think the Homescaper engine was up to the task, it would not be on the tiller. 

You going to box up that mantis and mail it back when you have a problem?


----------



## spacemule (Mar 31, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> You get a 2 year warranty with the MM55 plus a butt load of avaliable attachments. If they didn't think the Homescaper engine was up to the task, it would not be on the tiller.
> 
> You going to box up that mantis and mail it back when you have a problem?



When you buy quality equipment, breakdowns are rare, especially for homeowner use. Besides, I'd be willing to bet that 99% of the posters on this site prefer to work on their own stuff anyway. No need to throw money in the garbage for inferior equipment and service that isn't needed.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Mar 31, 2008)

spacemule said:


> When you buy quality equipment, breakdowns are rare, especially for homeowner use. Besides, I'd be willing to bet that 99% of the posters on this site prefer to work on their own stuff anyway. No need to throw money in the garbage for inferior equipment and service that isn't needed.



Good point, _I'm also _wondering why he didn't buy the Stihl.......


----------



## Just Mow (Mar 31, 2008)

yungman said:


> I just bought a Mantis with Honda engine. I bought the dethatch and aerator tines also. I think the dealers don't want to sell Mantis because Mantis offer an iresistalbe deal if buy direct from them. I order direct from Mantis. I choose Mantis over Honda FG110 because the gear ratio of Mantis is 42:1 vs 35:1 of Honda. The tine should spin slower and I think it would be better for dethatching and easier on the engine.
> 
> I choose Mantis over Stihl Yard Boss because I can't get over the HomeScraper engine. If Stihl would have put the FS80 engine, I would have no reservation buying it. Stihl have the nylon brush I really like. Why Stihl put a homeowner engine on the Yard Boss is beyond me. It is the same engine that is on the trimmer that is selling for $150 in the dealer.
> 
> ...



You would have been better off asking the right questions about the Yard Boss engine before you came to your own conclusion.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 31, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Good point, _I'm also _wondering why he didn't buy the Stihl.......



Because he gets more attention by not?:greenchainsaw:


----------



## spacemule (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey lake, I don't know if you've noticed this buddy, but you've got some nasty looking gold warts protruding from the front end of your posts!


----------



## Just Mow (Mar 31, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Because he gets more attention by not?:greenchainsaw:



Never looked at it that way. Kinda like Space...lol


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 31, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Hey lake, I don't know if you've noticed this buddy, but you've got some nasty looking gold warts protruding from the front end of your posts!



UGLY? I need to snip those off then...


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 31, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Never looked at it that way. Kinda like Space...lol



    

Be nice to space... he might Attorney General one day... Oh,, got it wrong.. General Attorney.... :greenchainsaw:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Mar 31, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Because he gets more attention by not?:greenchainsaw:



Hey, whatever floats you boat.....








or sinks it, LOL.


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 31, 2008)

yungman said:


> I just bought a Mantis with Honda engine. I bought the dethatch and aerator tines also. I think the dealers don't want to sell Mantis because Mantis offer an iresistalbe deal if buy direct from them. I order direct from Mantis. I choose Mantis over Honda FG110 because the gear ratio of Mantis is 42:1 vs 35:1 of Honda. The tine should spin slower and I think it would be better for dethatching and easier on the engine.
> 
> I choose Mantis over Stihl Yard Boss because I can't get over the HomeScraper engine. If Stihl would have put the FS80 engine, I would have no reservation buying it. Stihl have the nylon brush I really like. Why Stihl put a homeowner engine on the Yard Boss is beyond me. It is the same engine that is on the trimmer that is selling for $150 in the dealer.
> 
> ...




You answered your own question in that post. Why no FS80 engine on the MM55, simple, forwhat. The MM55 gear head is a 44:1 gear ratio. With that kind of reduction there is no need for a FS80 engine. The 55 engine works quite well on that unit.


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 31, 2008)

I have a Mantis in the shed thats blown up.........Local guy has been after it for parts to keep his running......


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 31, 2008)

04ultra said:


> I have a Mantis in the shed thats blown up.........Local guy has been after it for parts to keep his running......




Not knocking the Mantis, it is a popular machine for sure, been around a long time. The MM55 Stihl though has a much better handle bar system and main frame. Fold it up and put it away, nice outfit. The Mantis system with the motor right over the tines and stationary handles isn't the most conveinant system for storing on the wall when the season is over and done with..


----------



## spacemule (Mar 31, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Not knocking the Mantis, it is a popular machine for sure, been around a long time. The MM55 Stihl though has a much better handle bar system and main frame. Fold it up and put it away, nice outfit. The Mantis system with the motor right over the tines and stationary handles isn't the most conveinant system for storing on the wall when the season is over and done with..


Wow, a Stihl dealer who recognizes other brands! Now, just refrain from calling it drippy and making fun of it and you'll be somewhat of a novelty!


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 31, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Wow, a Stihl dealer who recognizes other brands! Now, just refrain from calling it drippy and making fun of it and you'll be somewhat of a novelty!



I got no reason to make fun of the Mantis, hell its been popular for years and years. The MM55 is cutting into its market pretty hard though. That folding handle bar and frame system on the MM55 is its biggest selling point over the Mantis. 

As for Drippy, old news Space, I never bring it up unless someone else does first like you just did. Let that saw rest comfortably and I'll never mention it, deal??


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 31, 2008)

drippy? uh oh.. mentioned it again...:greenchainsaw:


----------



## spacemule (Mar 31, 2008)

lol


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 31, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> drippy? uh oh.. mentioned it again...:greenchainsaw:



He lured me, wait a minute, you are too,LOLOL


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 31, 2008)

you're such an easy dripper:greenchainsaw:


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 31, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> you're such an easy dripper:greenchainsaw:



Well now that ya mention it,LOLOL


----------



## spacemule (Mar 31, 2008)

What I love about Husqvarna saws is that they never have manufacturing defects, unlike their orange and dirty white counterparts. Furthermore, they never leak oil! You just can't beat a saw company like that!


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 31, 2008)

spacemule said:


> What I love about Husqvarna saws is that they never have manufacturing defects, unlike their orange and dirty white counterparts. Furthermore, they never leak oil! You just can't beat a saw company like that!



Hahahhaha, no comment.

(Lord give me the strength)


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 31, 2008)

I'll have some of what he's having


----------



## bowtechmadman (Mar 31, 2008)

Since nobody has mentioned the Husky min tiller...let me be the first. Paid 200 bones for it...lasted one season and gear box shot. Guess how much a new gear box is? yep 200 bones. I wasn't a happy camper seeing how my 1 yr warranty had expired by 2 months.
My walmart special has lasted 5 seasons now...


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 31, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> I'll have some of what he's having



Me too. I dreamed last nite the house caught on fire. The water was off. I ran to the shed and grab that saw, four big revs and the fire was out. EPA is fining me for a oil spill now, grrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 31, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Me too. I dreamed last nite the house caught on fire. The water was off. I ran to the shed and grab that saw, four big revs and the fire was out. EPA is fining me for a oil spill now, grrrrrrrrrrrrrr



Mr Drippy again?


Hey, not to derail the derailing, but someone just said the Husky tiller sucks. I wonder if all the oil dripped out of that gearbox? :greenchainsaw:


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 31, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Mr Drippy again?
> 
> 
> Hey, not to derail the derailing, but someone just said the Husky tiller sucks. I wonder if all the oil dripped out of that gearbox? :greenchainsaw:



Ha, that reminds me, have you ever had to work on a Stihl gear box on a MM55 or the BF35's, I've never had to touch one, they hold up great...


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 31, 2008)

never....


----------



## spacemule (Mar 31, 2008)

I've never had to work on a Husky gearbox. . .


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 31, 2008)

spacemule said:


> I've never had to work on a Husky gearbox. . .



can I fix that quote for you?


----------



## spacemule (Mar 31, 2008)

I didn't quote anyone.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice to know you ready my posts..


----------



## yungman (Apr 1, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> You are so easily self-confused and self-mislead by the stihl marketing... but....
> 
> it IS basicaly the same as the FS80 motor...
> 
> ...



You didn't say anything about this!!! I was really asking about the engine a month or so ago. It would make a big difference on my decision!!!

So you say the Yard Boss home scapper engine is EXACTLY as the FS80 engine. I thought the FS80 is only 25.4cc. How can it be the same!!!!

Guys, when I wrote the post, it was only 2 hours ago, how can it grew from 4 pages to 7 pages!!!!


----------



## Just Mow (Apr 1, 2008)

spacemule said:


> What I love about Husqvarna saws is that they never have manufacturing defects, unlike their orange and dirty white counterparts. Furthermore, they never leak oil! You just can't beat a saw company like that!



How would you know. All of that shi:censored: never makes it back to the Depot.


----------



## spacemule (Apr 1, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> How would you know. All of that shi:censored: never makes it back to the Depot.



I'm not in the Depot much anymore.  Which reminds me, I really need to get my resume finished and find an internship for the summer.


----------



## 04ultra (Apr 1, 2008)

spacemule said:


> I really need to get my resume finished and find an internship for the summer.





At Walmart??


----------



## spacemule (Apr 1, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Nice to know you ready my posts..



I mostly read the ones with pictures.


----------



## spacemule (Apr 1, 2008)

04ultra said:


> At Walmart??



Believe it or not, that is one I'm going to apply to. They have an opening for a corporate law intern here at the home office. If I do that, I can't let depot or walmart know I'm working for the other though, as that's against their policy to employ competitors.


----------



## 04ultra (Apr 1, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Believe it or not, that is one I'm going to apply to. They have an opening for a corporate law intern here at the home office. If I do that, I can't let depot or walmart know I'm working for the other though, as that's against their policy to employ competitors.




Hillarys old job???


----------



## Just Mow (Apr 1, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Believe it or not, that is one I'm going to apply to. They have an opening for a corporate law intern here at the home office. If I do that, I can't let depot or walmart know I'm working for the other though, as that's against their policy to employ competitors.



don't worry, we won't tell either of them


----------



## spacemule (Apr 1, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> don't worry, we won't tell either of them



ha ha. I'd be loved around here for working at WalMart and Depot, huh. lol


----------



## Just Mow (Apr 1, 2008)

spacemule said:


> ha ha. I'd be loved around here for working at WalMart and Depot, huh. lol



even more than you already are


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 1, 2008)

yungman said:


> You didn't say anything about this!!! I was really asking about the engine a month or so ago. It would make a big difference on my decision!!!
> 
> So you say the Yard Boss home scapper engine is EXACTLY as the FS80 engine. I thought the FS80 is only 25.4cc. How can it be the same!!!!
> 
> Guys, when I wrote the post, it was only 2 hours ago, how can it grew from 4 pages to 7 pages!!!!





You need to go back and re-read the old posts... we had that discussion.. and who said it's "EXACTLY" anything.., and so what if there are minor dimensional changes? the materials and contruction is the same. I have no idea why you think the FS80 is such a great motor...


----------



## Just Mow (Apr 1, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> You need to go back and re-read the old posts... we had that discussion.. and who said it's "EXACTLY" anything.., and so what if there are minor dimensional changes? the materials and contruction is the same. I have no idea why you think the FS80 is such a great motor...



Because to him, it is not a 4-mix


----------



## yungman (Apr 1, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Because to him, it is not a 4-mix



How do you guess? If not because of the 4mix, I'll be a Stihl head also!!:hmm3grin2orange:

Are you the same one in lawnsite also?


----------



## yungman (Apr 1, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> You need to go back and re-read the old posts... we had that discussion.. and who said it's "EXACTLY" anything.., and so what if there are minor dimensional changes? the materials and contruction is the same. I have no idea why you think the FS80 is such a great motor...



LOt of good comments about FS80!!! It is a commercial trimmer, too bad they don't sell it here, they only have the FS250, that is just tooooooo big. Who can knock Stihl 2 cycle commercial products!!!! In fact you never hear anything bad about Stihl 2 cycle motor, I am just not into saws!!!......I might buy a Stihl saw if I have money burning in my pocket one day just to say I own one!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 1, 2008)

groan.....


----------



## Goob (Apr 21, 2008)

I have to put in my 2 cents after reading this. I have owned the mantis then the honda and now the yard boss. I realize the Mantis is the original or so I think and it works well. It is just poorly designed and not worth a damn. The splash lube system is VERY poor and the gearbox is UNDER designed. I can only speak for the one I owned and that was several years ago. I do a LOT of gardening and the Mantis just didn't hold up. The engine was fine, it was just the gearbox that was junk. Maybe they have rectified the problem since, but the one I owned was junk. The frame is a weak piece of junk too. 

I then bought the Honda mini, it was a little better than the mantis. I liked the 4 cycle motor but again the gearbox was very weak and didn't last 2 years. Now I admit I use the HELL out of these machines and those two couldn't hold up. Hondas frame was also quite weak, though better than the pathetic offering from Mantis. 

The Stihl on the other hand is a MUCH nicer design, excellent frame. The wheel system that came as a promo is sweet. SO MUCH better than the other two. Now I am just as tough on it as the others and I notice two things, it digs much better than the honda (though the honda had bolo's and this has the pick tines) and a little better than the Mantis, also more importantly the gearbox does NOT run as hot as the other two. They would both get freakin' SMOKIN' hot. This one naturally gets hot but not nearly as much. The others would get burn your hand hot. Now I can't speak technically about the inner workings of this gearbox as I have not had to open it up like the others. Basic observation though shows it to be considerably larger than both the others. This leads me to think that the gearing is probably a little beefier. The other two both at one time or another had known issues with their gearing. This is so far superior in use SO FAR that I would never consider the other choices. I have always had good luck with Stihl products (own 4). This is my second season with the yard boss. Just my two bits.


----------



## Erick (Apr 21, 2008)

Goob, I believe your post’s were relevant on both threads and would think your opinion on the subject would be valued on both treads as well. 

Space, I don't see how his post's could be construed as Spam, he was not trying to sell anything and was not trying to disrupt the tread, he was merely giving first hand experience that directly related to the subject, I thought that's what this forum was about???


----------



## Goob (Apr 21, 2008)

That's kinda what I was thinkin' Erick but I went ahead and deleted the other one. I wasn't trying to cause a problem or spam or anything. I don't get on too many forums so chalk it up to learning curve.


----------



## spacemule (Apr 21, 2008)

Erick said:


> Space, I don't see how his post's could be construed as Spam, he was not trying to sell anything and was not trying to disrupt the tread, he was merely giving first hand experience that directly related to the subject, I thought that's what this forum was about???



Posts have already been deleted.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 21, 2008)

Did I miss space with foot in mouth? :greenchainsaw:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 21, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Did I miss space with foot in mouth? :greenchainsaw:



Stick around, 9 out of 10 of his posts include "a foot in the mouth":spam:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 21, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Stick around, 9 out of 10 of his posts include "a foot in the mouth":spam:



That's scary, 'cos he starts out with the foot in someone elses' butt, and I don't see anybody washing his feet...:greenchainsaw:


----------



## spacemule (Apr 21, 2008)

Actually boys, I didn't stick my foot in my mouth. I had a simple post asking the guy not to copy and paste long posts in more than one thread, bumping them all. I said this was spam. He deleted one of his posts, so I deleted mine, as its purpose was served. Now we've got a long line of posts off topic. . .

2000, I wouldn't talk about others putting their foot in their mouths.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 21, 2008)

well... that's all very boring!

Off-topic posts? I'm shocked:jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## spacemule (Apr 21, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> well... that's all very boring!



 Which is why I deleted the post.


----------



## XJWoody (Apr 21, 2008)

*Momma's day is coming up...*

And momma wants her a little tiller.

How convenient that a Genuine Stihl Kickback Cheque showed up in the mailbox today.

Must be a kickback from getting the 440 saw and 250 whacker recently... Anyhow $20 bux off something I was gonna get anyway is better than a sloppy kiss in my book. (well, that really depends on who's doing the kissing, but they'd best be the worlds greatest to offset twenty bux)

Hmmm almost got derailed there... where was I? Oh yeah MM55, with the promo wheel kit, and $20 bucks off. Woo Hoo! Momma's day here we come. 

Hmmm, Hmmmmm (that's a double Hmm for those not paying attention) my hotted up 250 powerhead and MM55 tiller teeths... might be a plan in the making! Maybe not a good plan though


----------



## Just Mow (Apr 21, 2008)

XJWoody said:


> And momma wants her a little tiller.
> 
> How convenient that a Genuine Stihl Kickback Cheque showed up in the mailbox today.
> 
> ...



Hmmmmmmmmmmm, now you have another option. The MM55CE has been released to dealers with the convenience of easy2start.


----------



## XJWoody (Apr 21, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmm, now you have another option. The MM55CE has been released to dealers with the convenience of easy2start.



You implyin to say Momma can't start her own freepin 27.2cc High Performance™ two-stroke engine? Does not the primer bulb and starting throttle lock ensure fast, reliable starts?

(LMAO truth be told, starting her yard junk is what I'm here for... and you wouldn't want me to become obsolete, now would ya?)


----------



## Just Mow (Apr 21, 2008)

XJWoody said:


> You implyin to say Momma can't start her own freepin 27.2cc High Performance™ two-stroke engine?
> 
> (LMAO truth be told, that's what I'm here for... and you wouldn't want me to become obsolete, now would ya?)



Nah, I was trying to get under the Trolls nerves.LOL


----------



## spacemule (Apr 21, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Nah, I was trying to get under the Trolls nerves.LOL


Which one?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 21, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Nah, I was trying to get under the Trolls nerves.LOL



lolol... his finger nails are screeching down the laptop screen as we speak.


----------



## SAWITALL (Apr 21, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> lolol... his finger nails are screeching down the laptop screen as we speak.



I think they ought to add a QCA to the tines........


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 21, 2008)

SAWITALL said:


> I think they ought to add a QCA to the tines........



lololol    and make mine a 290


----------



## SAWITALL (Apr 21, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> lololol    and make mine a 290



One of these days I am going to send him a MS250CBE-16, and smile all year long.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 21, 2008)

SAWITALL said:


> One of these days I am going to send him a MS250CBE-16, and smile all year long.



MS250CBE-18 with 3/8 RM2 chain would drive him insane...


----------



## SAWITALL (Apr 21, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> MS250CBE-18 with 3/8 RM2 chain would drive him insane...



One of these days, one of these days.


----------



## treego (Apr 28, 2009)

*Mm55*

Yes, I used the mm55. It works really good when it works, but since Stihl started making is stuff in China, the quality has really gone down hill. They aren't really Stihls. I'm continually have to tear down the carb, clean and put back together, then yesterday I discovered they never bothered to put a fuel filter in the tank. Hows that for quality control. Chuck


----------

